# Crete - Renewal of wedding vows



## bodminman (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi there,

me, my wife and daughter are off to Sissi in August and we would like to renew our wedding vows. We have endured a year full of personal tragedy and we thought this would be a nice thing to do because a) we're in our tenth year of marriage b) our 8 year old daughter can be a part of it and c) try and use this as a springboard to more positive things.

We just want:


Sunset ceremony preferably on a beach near Sissi. No guests, just us three.
Sunflowers for a posy
Nice seafront restaurant for a candle lit dinner afterwards

Having contacted the holiday company they quoted nearly a €1000 which we thought was extortionate.

Can anyone please provide us with some details of who could arrange this for us.

Many thanks in anticipation.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi!

Did this include accommodation for a few days and flights for the three of you or just the ceremony and restaurant?
We are also wanting to renew our vows in October but have not looked into anything yet.


----------



## bodminman (Aug 29, 2010)

theresoon said:


> Hi!
> 
> Did this include accommodation for a few days and flights for the three of you or just the ceremony and restaurant?
> We are also wanting to renew our vows in October but have not looked into anything yet.


Hi there,

This was just for the ceremony and flowers. As for a restaurant they said that they would book somewhere for us and we would pay them locally! Thinking about this again now makes me think it's even more extortionate than I firth thought!


----------



## bodminman (Aug 29, 2010)

I have also put a similar post onto Trip Advisor and someone has given me a contact.

Please PM me and will will send you a link.


----------



## bodminman (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi there,

We have just got back from Sissi and did manage to get our vows renewed.

It was at a nice little chapel on the outskirts of Sissi and it was a very simple service which is exactly what we wanted.

With a combination of Wendy from Luxury Weddings on Crete and Christos from All Inclusive Services in Sissi we got exactly what we wanted.


----------

